

Smartphone pictures pose privacy risks - techaddict009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2vARzvWxwY

======
emhs
Yes, unchecked sharing of untouched smartphone pictures is a privacy risk. But
a little sanity about your friend lists on social media, and your privacy and
sharing settings, and then even if you don't know how to strip geolocation
data out of an image you can feel relatively safe. Especially if images of
your kids go in an album with closely restriced visibility settings.

Further, is it really that hard to strip out geolocation data? I'm pretty sure
both Android and iOS make it possible to not include that data in the photo to
begin with. Yep, a quick search reveals easily a dozen or more sites
explaining how to do it, and how to strip those geotags back out if you've
already got photos that include them.

The real headline sounds more like "Willful ignorance poses health, safety,
and privacy risks". This isn't worth panicking about.

